# Avenida Grau se Renueva



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Cambiará la zonificación en los alrededores de vía expresa de Grau









*UN NUEVO ROSTRO. La vía expresa de Grau configurará un nuevo perfil a una zona comercial que durante años se desarrolló en medio del caos.* 

Plan se conocerá en julio. Impulsará actividad de 28 locales comerciales. Más predios se revalorizarán a medida que avancen trabajos en obra vial

En el cruce de la avenida Iquitos con la vía expresa de Grau se levanta un edificio de seis pisos, en el que se ha integrado el funcionamiento de locales comerciales junto a departamentos de vivienda. Se trata del primer proyecto arquitectónico que se erige en el entorno inmediato a Grau. Tiene 118 tiendas en sus dos primeros pisos, 48 departamentos de vivienda en los cuatro pisos restantes y una playa de estacionamiento para 32 vehículos. 

Según Leonardo de la Cruz, representante de la inmobiliaria Bora Bora Sur S.A.C., propietaria del edificio, la obra contribuirá al reordenamiento de la zona, pues la mayoría de comerciantes de repuestos de vehículos que tienen sus locales desperdigados en La Victoria está adquiriendo las tiendas de este nuevo edificio con el fin de agruparse y ordenarse. 

Un proyecto similar se ejecuta en el cruce de las avenidas Nicolás de Piérola, Grau y el jirón Paruro; mientras que la ONG Cepromur está apostando por el programa Techo Propio. 

Según la arquitecta Rosa Lafosse, de la empresa Packtos, que analiza el impacto de proyectos de inversión, la incipiente inversión privada que se registra en la zona; así como las obras en la vía expresa están influyendo en la revalorización de los predios. El metro cuadrado de una tienda del edificio de Iquitos costaba inicialmente US$1.900, pero actualmente la cifra ya se ha elevado en US$4.500. 

Este proceso aún es lento y se registra principalmente en los nuevos predios, pues las viejas edificaciones, aún no se ofertan. Además, la mayoría de estos locales pertenece a comerciantes que persisten en quedarse. Según fuentes del Instituto Metropolitano de Planificación (IMP), una nueva zonificación en el lado de La Victoria, correspondiente al entorno inmediato de la obra vial en ejecución, ayudará a impulsar el movimiento comercial del lugar. Dichos cambios se darán a conocer en julio y podrían promover el crecimiento vertical de las edificaciones. 

*COMERCIANTES PREOCUPADOS*

Los integrantes de la Federación de Comerciantes de Grau y alrededores, que reúne a 28 centros comerciales, entre galerías y campos feriales, saludaron estos cambios, sin embargo, creen que el movimiento comercial no se reactivará mientras no concluyan las obras, que inicialmente se anunció que terminarían en enero de este año. 

Además, manifestaron su preocupación respecto a la división que el nuevo zanjón provocará entre los comercios de La Victoria y el Cercado, pues esto originará competencia entre ambos sectores y la decadencia de uno de ellos. Para evitarlo han presentado un anteproyecto de construcción de una alameda sobre un sector de la vía expresa, en la que se acondicionaría una playa de estacionamiento que uniría ambos lados. 

El Concejo de Lima aún evalúa dicho plan, mientras el perfil del entorno urbano de la vía expresa de Grau se configura poco a poco. Con los cambios es inevitable que unos ganen y otros pierdan. 

*SEPA MÁS*

El Fondo de Vivienda tiene registrados dos proyectos de vivienda en zonas próximas a la vía expresa de la avenida Grau. 

Solo entre las cuadras 3,4 y 5 de Grau hay seis campos feriales, de infraestructura precaria e insegura. 

Los nuevos residentes de la vía son comerciantes del lugar, que han adquirido la mayoría de departamentos en oferta.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Cuando la terminen quedarà increible... pero por ahora debe ser un caos!!!!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Leí hoy el artículo, me parece excelente que se recupere esta zona que por mucho tiempo estuvo en el abandono.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Me parce bien, por k la zonad e la av. Grau era muy peligrosa y todo un caos en las horas puntas. Ojala mejore.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Falta poquito para ver qué tal queda la zona. Qué maravilla.


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Y para cuando esta programado la culminacion de la obra?


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

De hecho que se va a ver mejor, y ahora más con el proyecto de la alameda, ojalá que la gente sepa mantener la limpieza que se le vaya a dar al lugar


----------



## BiShOnEn (Jan 16, 2006)

se ve k serà muy buena!!!... es interesante ver cada obra desde k se inicia hasta k se termina. bueno un caso aki en Chile (no ha esa escala si) en Antofagasta cuando se construyo el boulevard Prat.. todo un caos!! asi k me imagino komo deben estar!! jejeje o la costanera central.. jejeje.. pero el progreso es asi.!! jejeje


----------

